

Explicit Multi-Threading (XMT): A PRAM-On-Chip Vision - nkurz
http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~vishkin/XMT/index.shtml

======
sitkack
It might be helpful to read this
[http://www.cs.ucf.edu/~dcm/Teaching/COT4810-Fall%202012/Lite...](http://www.cs.ucf.edu/~dcm/Teaching/COT4810-Fall%202012/Literature/ProcessorWithExplicitMultiThreading.pdf)

We definitely could get better utilization out of our cache bandwidth.

